# Sony Sat-B55 and DMX: can't get certain channels



## phelme (Jul 23, 2007)

I have an *old* Sat-B55 that has been used mostly for music as part of a home audio installation. Lately though, I've noticed it can't get certain DMX (Sonic Tap) channels. Zen (857), Dance (859) and Light Classical (866) for instance, give me nothing but "Searching for satellite signal..." messages. Most of the other music channels work however. And my HD receivers get the channels just fine. 

I've rebooted and reactivated the Sat-B55 multiple times. 

Is my receiver simply too out of date tech-wise to get those channels?

thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Some of the music channels are beamed from DirecTV's 119ºW satellite, not the main 101ºW satellite. I'm guessing your old B55 can see that satellite.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

phelme said:


> I have an *old* Sat-B55 that has been used mostly for music as part of a home audio installation. Lately though, I've noticed it can't get certain DMX (Sonic Tap) channels. Zen (857), Dance (859) and Light Classical (866) for instance, give me nothing but "Searching for satellite signal..." messages. Most of the other music channels work however. And my HD receivers get the channels just fine.
> 
> I've rebooted and reactivated the Sat-B55 multiple times.
> 
> ...


Check on which sat/tpn the channels locating http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196104.
What dish you have ? One LNBF (very old), or two (Phase II) or three (Phase III) ? Or post close picture of it.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

i dont think that reciever is multisat anyway so it will only see the 101


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

west99999 said:


> i dont think that reciever is multisat anyway so it will only see the 101


Why you think that ? I'm sure you can read its manual from Internet ...


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

i was thinking it was one of the older sonys that only picked up 101 but maybe not that one does appear to be multisat but still really old just call for a service call and get it fixed its only $49 or free if you have ptotection plan


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, we're back to the question - what dish is OP using ? How many LNBFs at least ?


----------



## phelme (Jul 23, 2007)

Pretty sure it's the 5 LNB Slimline.

And my Sat-B55 can select an oval 3-sat dish in the menu.

These channels worked a couple weeks ago I'm sure. And I've changed nothing on my end.



P Smith said:


> Check on which sat/tpn the channels locating http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196104.
> What dish you have ? One LNBF (very old), or two (Phase II) or three (Phase III) ? Or post close picture of it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

phelme said:


> Pretty sure it's the 5 LNB Slimline.
> 
> And my Sat-B55 can select an oval 3-sat dish in the menu.
> 
> These channels worked a couple weeks ago I'm sure. And I've changed nothing on my end.


And where are those desired channels ? Sat/tpn ?


----------



## phelme (Jul 23, 2007)

According to what's on the transponder map thread, same bird, different transponder.

0	SONIC 856	6	D9S @101W	101	00BE SonicTap: New Age	xmvisns	(<- I can receive) 
0	SONIC 857	22	D9S @101W	101	00AA SonicTap: Zen	xmchill (<- I can't receive)



P Smith said:


> And where are those desired channels ? Sat/tpn ?


----------



## phelme (Jul 23, 2007)

and interestingly enough, this one:

0	SONIC 864	22	D9S @101W	101	00BE SonicTap: Symphonic	xmclsc

which is listed to be on the same transponder as Zen, I can get. Maybe they moved things around again and the guide data hasn't been updated, since channels on 119 aren't listed on my guide.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

phelme said:


> According to what's on the transponder map thread, same bird, different transponder.
> 
> 0	SONIC 856	6	D9S @101W	101	00BE SonicTap: New Age	xmvisns	(<- I can receive)
> 0	SONIC 857	22	D9S @101W	101	00AA SonicTap: Zen	xmchill (<- I can't receive)


OK, lets check signal levels of those tpns on your Sony B55.


----------



## phelme (Jul 23, 2007)

91+ on 22 and 6

the Sat-B55 only shows satellites as "A, B & C" and doesn't give any specific designation. I'm assuming A is 101 based on the numbering of the transponders.



P Smith said:


> OK, lets check signal levels of those tpns on your Sony B55.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's correct.
By old DTV terminology: satA - 101W, satB - 119W, satC - 110W. If you had all three, your dish is Phase III type.

As to initial issue, check with CSR, perhaps they change packaging of those audio channels.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

P Smith said:


> As to initial issue, check with CSR, perhaps they change packaging of those audio channels.


That would not cause a "searching for satellite signal" message.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There have been changes to the guide data over the past year or two resulting in much more data being sent. As a result, older receivers such as the one in question here are no longer able to properly handle all of the data.

I don't know the details, but I suspect the problem here is along these lines. A newer basic HD receiver (currently the D11 or D12) should solve this problem. The OP should be able to call DirecTV and have his older receiver replaced at little or no cost.


----------



## phelme (Jul 23, 2007)

Data overload. Don't we all suffer from that these days. 

Well, I guess this was inevitable. Substituting with a D12 is easy enough, but then the issue is that I need to have all the touch panels throughout the house reprogrammed to support the new receiver (an older Elan system, where everything is decentralized). Wah. :nono2:

Thanks!



carl6 said:


> There have been changes to the guide data over the past year or two resulting in much more data being sent. As a result, older receivers such as the one in question here are no longer able to properly handle all of the data.
> 
> I don't know the details, but I suspect the problem here is along these lines. A newer basic HD receiver (currently the D11 or D12) should solve this problem. The OP should be able to call DirecTV and have his older receiver replaced at little or no cost.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

phelme said:


> Data overload. Don't we all suffer from that these days.
> 
> Well, I guess this was inevitable. Substituting with a D12 is easy enough, but then the issue is that I need to have all the touch panels throughout the house reprogrammed to support the new receiver (an older Elan system, where everything is decentralized). Wah. :nono2:
> 
> Thanks!


I wonder if you change your sat setup on your B55 to 18" round dish, which would give you only channels from 101°, if you would be able to tune in the stations you're missing now. I think the music channels from 119° are international in flavor.


----------



## phelme (Jul 23, 2007)

I forgot about this until today, but one of the nice things about the Sat-B55 is it shows you what sat and transponder it is trying to tune in for any particular channel. You have to work back through the menu and System/Antenna choices to get the info.

For my test case "Zen" (857) it says it is tuning into Sat A (101w), 21 and for that it gets no signal. Nothing. According to the latest maps, that's the right place. The guide data for the channel does come up, as far as song title goes, but "Searching for satellite signal" is there. What's funny is every other transponder that it does receive on 101w is like 93+ in strength. It's like the receiver doesn't think it's allowed to talk to that transponder.

I do actually have a tech coming out today to re-peak the dish, as my HD channels have been "brriiping" a lot lately. 103ca is ranging from the 40's to the low 60's; mostly due to a neighbor's dang tree. But while he's here maybe they can bump the Sony receiver from the office.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

phelme said:


> It's like the receiver doesn't think it's allowed to talk to that transponder.


It doesn't work that way.


----------



## phelme (Jul 23, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> It doesn't work that way.


Yeah, I know but that's how it appears.

I should have noticed this earlier, it appears that it won't lock on to *any* odd numbered transponder, only even. LNB problem? But then why do my H20 and H21 not have this issue?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

phelme said:


> I should have noticed this earlier, it appears that it won't lock on to *any* odd numbered transponder, only even. LNB problem? But then why do my H20 and H21 not have this issue?


Could be the LNB, could be the multiswitch (if you have one), could be the cable. The tech will be able to identify the problem.


----------



## phelme (Jul 23, 2007)

Maybe I've just been lucky up until now and never noticed?

Like I said, I only use this particular receiver for listening to dmx channels. And a small handful of those at that. Maybe it hasn't been able to tune the Zinwell WB68 and dish correctly at all since that multiswitch was installed a few years ago. And I've just never tried to listen to anything on an odd transponder before.  

Could be either the Sony can't do it or it's wired wrong (which doesn't seem likely)... maybe?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

phelme said:


> Could be either the Sony can't do it or it's wired wrong (which doesn't seem likely)... maybe?


It's possible that the Sony receiver is partially fried. I had an H20-100 once that stopped receiving HD local channels. So it can happen.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

phelme said:


> Maybe I've just been lucky up until now and never noticed?
> 
> Like I said, I only use this particular receiver for listening to dmx channels. And a small handful of those at that. Maybe it hasn't been able to tune the Zinwell WB68 and dish correctly at all since that multiswitch was installed a few years ago. And I've just never tried to listen to anything on an odd transponder before.
> 
> Could be either the Sony can't do it or it's wired wrong (which doesn't seem likely)... maybe?


At least you could do very simple move - move the coax coming to the Sony to other WB68 output port.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The channels in question are on the 101. I just tuned in all three on my ancient Hughes HIRD receiver that I keep active just for DMX (Sonic Tap)

Here is a listing of the channels on the 119:

807 Rat Pack
824 Groove Lounge
852 Jazz
853 Metro Blend
855 Great Standards
861 PUMP!
865 Piano
870 Fiesta Tropical
873 Regional Mexican
876 Mariachi
877 Carnaval Brasileiro
880 Familiar Favorites
881 Italian bistro Blend
882 Italian contemporary
884 Tranquility

In addition, many of the channels added when XM was replaced with DMX were not added to the old program guide. This is the guide that says "Please wait-retrieving guide" when you ask for a show description.

Here are the channels you can't get unless your receiver has the Advanced Program Guide:

807 Rat Pack
815 Holidays & Happenings
824 Groove Lounge
852 Jazz
853 Metro Blend
855 Great Standards
860 Modern Workout
861 PUMP!
862 Classic Rock Workout
880 Familiar Favorites
881 Italian Bistro Blend
882 Italian Contemporary
883 Irish
884 Tranquility

I've attached a handy-dandy Microsoft Word Document detailing this and listing ALL the DMX (Sonic Tap) channels for your convenience. The "package" referred to in the document is Choice Xtra.

Enjoy!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would say (again) - check gct's sticky thread - all latest info about all DTV channels include the music is there.


----------



## phelme (Jul 23, 2007)

had a tech out to check levels since 103 was looking really low (he put in a new LNB which took care of that) and he thought the Sony was toast. Tried it on a different ports on the switch etc. Still no go on odd transponders. I now have a D11 in its place.

It lasted 10+ years so that isn't bad. Thanks everyone for your responses!


----------

